# 1940 Hawthorne Comet



## fuzzyktu (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently sold this bike for 250 shipped.   The buyer returned it because he wanted something nicer..
I decided to clean it up and get rid of the primer someone shot it with.  Now my wife has claimed it.  Everything happens for a reason...


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks beautiful to me


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 25, 2012)

If I had $250 at that time I gladly would have forked it over. Glad to know its getting put to good use.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuzzy that came out nice. The pinstriping on the fenders came out nice. What did you use to strip the primer?

I know I love it when the wife claims a bike of mine. Just gives me a reason to get another.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Feb 25, 2012)

I hot tanked all the parts at work.  Ir softened the red paint and I  wiped them clean.  Took about 2 hrs.  Its like a completely different bike.


----------



## npence (Feb 25, 2012)

NOw im kicking myself for not jumping on that deal. great looking bike cleaned up nice.


----------



## Backpedaler (Feb 25, 2012)

that's the same bike??!!  how did you do that? it doesn't look like there was any paint on it!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Feb 25, 2012)

All the blue paint was buried under someones primer or red paint.  Its like buried treasure.  I am so glad the guy decided he didn't want it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey fuzzyktu,
Nice bike!
From our conversation, I do have this kickstand which might be correct as my 41 CWC has this type of stand and I have seen it on others as well...and it is a ladies, a little shorter so I think it would work nicely.
PM me if interested,  and if it doesn't fit properly,you can return it at MLC/AA.
Chris


----------



## fuzzyktu (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Chris.  I sent you a pm on the stand.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 26, 2012)

That Bike looks Great!!!! I would ride that Bike. I usally dont care if it is a Girls or Boys Bike. If it is cool like that. We ridding.


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 26, 2012)

250.00 for that bike shipped seems very reasonable to me!  Ya got to have a little "vision" when it comes to these,  bike looks great!   Good for you man!!


----------

